# How can anybody fly



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I guess flying is out for the most part. I am not sure how the international world will handle this mess. I was going to fly there in June but I guess that is out of the question.

Has anybody there heard what is going to happen with international travel to the Philippines?

Art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*International travel might not yet happen within the year — Puyat*

A friend in the states (tourist) asked me the same. I told him it's just my opinion but my gauge when tourists would be allowed into the PI is when there is no longer a GCQ. 

Here is an update on international travel. 
INQUIRER.net / 04:38 PM April 30, 2020
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/lif...onal-travel-might-not-happen-this-year/story/


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

At this point it is all rumor and conjecture. Nobody knows...


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Joe

the link doesn't work in your post. I was going to read it.

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Joe
> 
> the link doesn't work in your post. I was going to read it.
> 
> ...


Art found the link https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/lif...onal-travel-might-not-happen-this-year/story/


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Mark,

Wow! Won't be traveling there for awhile. According to the link they expect international traveling to be out through the rest of this year. 

Without a vaccine or some medicine to curb this virus our lives have really changed from what we have done in the past. The experts are worried they might not really find a vaccine that is 100% effective. If not, they hope to develop a vaccine or medicine that will have milder symptoms if tested positive. Just remember we don't have a cure for the common cold. Just medicine to make us feel better until it goes away. this virus could be just like that in the future.

art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I’ve seen several articles about no domestic tourism until Sept and no international until possibly 2021. I was planning to head back to Florida to tie up some loose ends after flights start running again but from what I’m reading, I wouldn’t be able to return to PH any time soon. I may have to rethink that strategy as I’m not looking to get stuck there for a long period of time.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Ihave long given up on making my annual trip to Canada this year. Not even sure about next year.

I will not travel until I can do i without a quarantine on arrival at either end and a sure return to the Philippines as well.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Ihave long given up on making my annual trip to Canada this year. Not even sure about next year.
> 
> I will not travel until I can do i without a quarantine on arrival at either end and a sure return to the Philippines as well.


Yeah. I feel the same about my annual trip to Aus.
Mum (86) and Dad (91) are in isolation in Sydney.
I'd also need to be 100% sure that I wasn't going there to infect them.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.philstar.com/headlines/...-clarifies-report-foreign-travel-restrictions

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I read the link Bidrod posted. Maybe I am reading this wrong but my understanding is that the Philippine locals won't be able to fly out of the country but international travel would be accepted there from other countries. It would depend on the country of origin and requirements for travel.

Am I understanding this right?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I read the link Bidrod posted. Maybe I am reading this wrong but my understanding is that the Philippine locals won't be able to fly out of the country but international travel would be accepted there from other countries. It would depend on the country of origin and requirements for travel.
> 
> Am I understanding this right?
> 
> art


That's how I read it. I believe OFWs can still travel out.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Passenger, commercial flights to and from Philippines temporarily suspended starting May 3

Published May 3, 2020 7:16am 
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/serbisyopubliko/transportation/736590/passenger-commercial-flights-to-and-from-philippines-temporarily-suspended-starting-may-3/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Domestic flights will be allowed between GCQ areas —CAAP
Published May 4, 2020 9:12am

The Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines (CAAP) on Monday said domestic flights will be allowed between areas under the general community quarantine (GCQ).

Inteviewed on Dobol B sa News TV, CAAP spokesperson Eric Apolonio said the procedures for the gradual opening of domestic airports were submitted to the Department of Transportation (DOTr).

“Puwede lang po mag-operate sa GCQ. Kung ang flights galing GCQ, ‘yung airport na pupuntahan nila ay under enhanced community quarantine, may problema,” he said.

“Dapat parehong GCQ,” he added.

Apolonio said DOTr Secretary Arthur Tugade ordered CAAP Director General Jim Sydiongco to consider the gradual opening of domestic airports amid the threat of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19).

OTHER STORIES
Early line for qualified cash aid beneficiaries in Pasong Tamo, QC
Hard lockdown implemented in Barangay Bagong Silangan, QC
Nearly 300 NHQ personnel to aid NCRPO’s RMFB in manning quarantine control points
He added that health protocols will be considered in the opening of the operations such as wearing necessary protective equipment and observing social distancing.

Due to the threat of COVID-19, some flights in the country were suspended since the implementation of community quarantine in March. —Joviland Rita/KG, GMA News


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

WOW! I never expected to be stuck in the USA. I guess we can't fly anywhere for along time.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> WOW! I never expected to be stuck in the USA. I guess we can't fly anywhere for along time.
> 
> art


I had thought of going to Canada for the spring school break, my daughter is a teacher and my son worjks for the government and has to use up his time off so they both would have been off last week of March.

Glad I ddn't go as it looks like I would had to stay in Canada until restrictions lifted. Unless SRRV can be accepted as a perminant resident (PRA made applicatin and was denied)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Arriving flights with Pinoy repatriates allowed at NAIA starting May 11, but on select days
*
Arriving international charter and commercial flights can land at the Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA) but only on specific dates starting May 11, the Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines (CAAP) announced on Saturday.

Inbound international chartered flights will only be allowed to land on Mondays and Thursdays, provided they secure a clearance from the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA) and CAAP for slotting purposes, according to a Notice to Airmen (NOTAM) released by the CAAP.

Meanwhile, inbound international commercial flights will be allowed on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. However they need to secure approval from the CAAP 48 hours before the scheduled departure from the airport of origin for the necessary slotting and rescheduling of flights in order to subscribe to the 400 passengers per day capacity of NAIA.

“Enroute flights experiencing emergency, ferry flights/cargo flights, air ambulance and medical supplies flights, government/military flights, weather mitigation flights, maintenance flights, and outbound ferry flights/cargo flights with passengers, as authorized, are unrestricted and are not covered by the NOTAM,” the CAAP said.

“The restrictions, which will last a month, from May 11 to June 10, is going to be implemented in NAIA only, with other international airports in the country having their separate restrictions,” it said.

CAAP recently issued a NOTAM suspending commercial flights in NAIA and eight other airports starting May 3 and lasting for a week. —Ted Cordero/KG, GMA News


https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/ser...1-but-on-select-days/story/?top_picks&order=4


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

If I fly into manila at Ninoy then can I get a domestic flight to say Davao city or Mactan airport in cebu?

What about the return flight to the states? I am not sure if I understand the restrictions.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> If I fly into manila at Ninoy then can I get a domestic flight to say Davao city or Mactan airport in cebu?
> 
> What about the return flight to the states? I am not sure if I understand the restrictions.
> 
> Art


These incoming flights would be for Pinoy repatriates only at this time Art.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> If I fly into manila at Ninoy then can I get a domestic flight to say Davao city or Mactan airport in cebu?
> 
> What about the return flight to the states? I am not sure if I understand the restrictions.
> 
> Art


Art, Just my thoughts on what you want to do. The number of travelers is to be restricted to 400 per day through NAIA, so if you compare this # to the normal amount of travelers through, it is going to be severely restricted and I doubt you will be able to complete any travel plan. You would also have to consider when & where you may be quarantined while trying to get to any destination as no one is allowed to go about freely as we used to do. 

Another thought on this is that with all this 'social distancing'. It will still cost the airlines xx amount of dollars to conduct a flight from A to B and the necessity to carry fewer passengers, the per seat cost has to increase somewhat and one can only presume they will make the most of it.

Just a couple things for you to consider.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> If I fly into manila at Ninoy then can I get a domestic flight to say Davao city or Mactan airport in cebu?
> 
> What about the return flight to the states? I am not sure if I understand the restrictions.
> 
> Art


Art,

I've found that Cathay Pacific Travel Advisories which are frequently updated are a good source of information. Click on the link below and scroll down to view each country.

I recall reading foreign spouses of Philippine spouses must be with their Philippine spouse during the travel to enter the Philippines. If anyone knows otherwise kindly post it.

Latest update: 08 May 2020 18:00 HKT (GMT+8)

The Philippines - Entry restriction exemptions
Philippine citizens and their foreign spouse/children (including permanent residents, holders of a Recognition certificate and RA9225 Identification certificate) are permitted to enter – however must undergo a 14-day home quarantine on arrival

Passengers travelling on a diplomatic passport may travel – however will be subject to a 14-day quarantine on arrival

https://www.cathaypacific.com/cx/en_US/travel-information/travel-preparation/travel-advisories/notice-regarding-travel-restrictions.html


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Joe

Thanks for the info. I guess flying to the Philippines is out for awhile. I am not coming there and being home confined for 14 days and then I can't travel from 1 area to another. 

Coming back to the states is no problem from a citizen after leaving the Philippines unless the person feels sick when arriving. They would make an assessment upon arrival in the approved airport. 

What a mess.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I was about to ask this very question but good thing I spotted this thread. I guess this puts paid to my plans of flying to see my gf who I last saw in October 2019 (UK here).



In for the long haul. Hello Skype, looks like we gonna be together the next 8 months or so. Now the real test of a long dist rship begins....


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I was about to ask this very question but good thing I spotted this thread. I guess this puts paid to my plans of flying to see my gf who I last saw in October 2019 (UK here).
> 
> 
> 
> In for the long haul. Hello Skype, looks like we gonna be together the next 8 months or so. Now the real test of a long dist rship begins....


Well I wrote to my wife for about 11 month before visiting then another year until we married, then another 9 month until she got her visa. Just take your time and if it's meant to be it will happen.


----------



## JRB (Aug 27, 2019)

I have been trying to get there since early May and have rescheduled twice. This was the year I was going to retire there after buying a condo last year. After the information I have received in several emails, I have given up all hopes to be there this year. I'm not even going to think about traveling there until next year or until all quarantines have been lifted there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

JRB said:


> I have been trying to get there since early May and have rescheduled twice. This was the year I was going to retire there after buying a condo last year. After the information I have received in several emails, I have given up all hopes to be there this year. I'm not even going to think about traveling there until next year or until all quarantines have been lifted there.


Sorry to hear that JRB... so much for retirement. Even if you do arrive you'll be stuck in quarantine for 14 days plus and some people are waiting for a month all on your dime and then good luck finding transportation outside of Manila, check points up and down all highways, I have trouble transiting to my bank and can only go on Tuesdays and Thursdays and we still have no public transportation in Luzon and it's nearly July.

If you need to transit to another island it's gonna be even worse the local government in that region has to have a clearance letter or you'll be sent back to Manila and sitting on the streets.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB said:


> I have been trying to get there since early May and have rescheduled twice. This was the year I was going to retire there after buying a condo last year. After the information I have received in several emails, I have given up all hopes to be there this year. I'm not even going to think about traveling there until next year or until all quarantines have been lifted there.


Hi again JRB, been awhile. Firstly did your condo get finished, ready to move in? Being a slacker I can't remember if you mentioned your country of origin/where you live now, old timers, I did have a quick look at your profile but alas nothing. So perhaps you are in a safer country than us here in PH. where the overall new cases are rising, even my country Australia after getting things under control and no deaths for 4 weeks has this last week seen a rise in infections and threatened border controls and probably suburban lockdowns in hot spots around Melbournes CBD. My plans to go back to work in August are out the window as I very much doubt Oz will let me back in,,,,,,, time will tell.
All we can do is hunker down and stay safe, follow health directives and rewatch the same movies over and again.
Wish you luck with your retirement mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah M.C.A so much for retirement. It's not too bad though just getting bored.... I have been keeping up with what's been going on there more than I have been here. I think even with the 14+ days quarantine check points and everything else. I would still be willing to go. I already had paid accommodations for 2 months. I'm not sure it was "BOQ" approved though. Anyway, it doesn't make any difference now.

Hi BigPearl yes it has been awhile. I've been catching up from time to time just haven't had much to say. They have told me the condo is complete and ready for move in. They just don't have any policy for the "new normal". At least when I get there I can move right in. I also hired a company to start the SRRV process. But of course all that has been put on hold as well.

I think it is safer there than here right now. I am currently in Phoenix Az where they threw all safety procedures out the window weeks ago and now hospitals are close to max occupancy. We are now the hot spot for the US and hospital staff have to make decisions on who will or will not get treatment COVID related or not. Did we not learn anything from NY? Ok sorry for my little rant enough on that.



> I did have a quick look at your profile but alas nothing.


There's nothing in my profile because I can not update anything on my profile until I reach 5 posts. Which I think this is my 5th post. So, I will be updating all that soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My flight with Philippine Airlines was cancelled yesterday, more than 4 weeks before the departure date.
We contacted them and they advised not to rebook anything before mid October and possibly by then things may change. They advised flight restrictions by the Australian government for international flights as the reason.

I researched and yes my government has restricted international arrivals to Australian nationals, permanent residents etc and limited passenger intakes to 500 per week for Queensland and 450 per week for New South Wales. Less than 2 flights per week, the reason is overloaded hotel quarantine (2 weeks) and trying to limit new infections.

I did a little delving with other airlines and some boast available flights but at 4 to 8 times what we normally pay, 4 times = a 35 to 45 hour multiple stop flights (imagine the hassles in each intermediary stop) 8 times = a direct/1 stop Sydney then Brisbane flight, 12 hours. Our regular flight is 8 hours and direct, Au $750 to $ 1,000 return depending on the time of year, now for the shortest flight route return is Au 6 to 8K with no guarantee that you will fly......... I'm not booking so it looks like I am now officially retired and staying put, not a bad thing but I will miss my job and coworkers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice that they at least they gave you a decent amount notice rather then the day before or day of. 
Congratulations on officially being retired!!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We fly this coming Monday, well that's the plan. All the travel passes are in place and the barangay transport is taking us to Clark. Just the swab tests outstanding, planed for Thursday, maybe tomorrow Wednesday to give a bit more time but we don't want the covid free certificate dated too early as the airline only gives 96 hours.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

If only it was that easy Tim. Not long off the phone to Oz and then London who are in negotiations with border force, immi Oz for the migration/work permits of some 200 crew from England and one lonely crew member stuck in the Philippines. They are still trying to drag me back paying all costs but honestly I think I am safer here in the backwaters of the Philippines as opposed to mingling with 700 crew members daily. I will play it by ear. Retirement is not a bad thing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We fly this coming Monday, well that's the plan. All the travel passes are in place and the barangay transport is taking us to Clark. Just the swab tests outstanding, planed for Thursday, maybe tomorrow Wednesday to give a bit more time but we don't want the covid free certificate dated too early as the airline only gives 96 hours.


Well done securing your flights and I'm sure jumping through many hoops Gary, hope all goes to plan and again, condolences for your loss.

Kind Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> If only it was that easy Tim. Not long off the phone to Oz and then London who are in negotiations with border force, immi Oz for the migration/work permits of some 200 crew from England and one lonely crew member stuck in the Philippines. They are still trying to drag me back paying all costs but honestly I think I am safer here in the backwaters of the Philippines as opposed to mingling with 700 crew members daily. I will play it by ear. Retirement is not a bad thing.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes I had decided it would better to sit it out here but things happen.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Well done securing your flights and I'm sure jumping through many hoops Gary, hope all goes to plan and again, condolences for your loss.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Steve.


It's all been plain sailing so far, it's the timing that the hard bit.


----------



## JRB (Aug 27, 2019)

My flight through EVA was canceled from Taipei to Cebu 2 days ago and I have given up all hope to be there this year. Fortunately I have been able to get full refunds on all my reservations. I am rescheduling for January. I am starting my training in order to swim if my flight in January is canceled.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey JRB

GET A WIND SAIL!!!!!!! hahahahhaah

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

JRB said:


> My flight through EVA was canceled from Taipei to Cebu 2 days ago and I have given up all hope to be there this year. Fortunately I have been able to get full refunds on all my reservations. I am rescheduling for January. I am starting my training in order to swim if my flight in January is canceled.


Cebu has also been hit hard by many new Covid cases I don't see it remaining in lock down past July though, they'll open it up again and the Municipalities hit with more cases will remain in lock down only so hopefully your area is okay as far as new Covid infections. Our Municipality has a daily tracker and chart giving us statistics and now we have many more infected or so it seems, I'm not sure they really test these individuals other than the swab wich takes two weeks for results.

Map tracker Cebu

https://www.doh.gov.ph/2019-nCov


----------



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> *Arriving flights with Pinoy repatriates allowed at NAIA starting May 11, but on select days*
> 
> Arriving international charter and commercial flights can land at the Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA) but only on specific dates starting May 11, the Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines (CAAP) announced on Saturday.
> 
> ...


My wife will be leaving Manila for the U.S. on April 24th. She will have to show a negative PCR test result before leaving Pinoy, I believe. Can she take the test at Pinoy with results within an hour or so? How much will it cost?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

thailen said:


> My wife will be leaving Manila for the U.S. on April 24th. She will have to show a negative PCR test result before leaving Pinoy, I believe. Can she take the test at Pinoy with results within an hour or so? How much will it cost?


Hi,
I don’t know about Manila - but the fastest PCR test that is available in Abu Dhabi takes 6 hours to get the results.
Most normal tests take 24 hours.
Other quicker tests are available in some countries - they use a finger prick drop of blood on a slide (lateral flow test) - but these have a bad reputation for being inaccurate - and these would not normally be accepted where a PCR test result is explicitly called for.
cheers
steve


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Do a search on YouTube there are several vidoes about this. When we left last year we had to have a negative pcr test withinb 96 hours of travel. We paid 6500p each, one hospital wanted 9000p each. You should now be able to get one for 4000-4500p now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

thailen said:


> My wife will be leaving Manila for the U.S. on April 24th. She will have to show a negative PCR test result before leaving Pinoy, I believe. Can she take the test at Pinoy with results within an hour or so? How much will it cost?


Hi Thailen, things are constantly changing but one thing that never seems to change is the fact that the Philippines is a 3rd world. There have been a few Expats that have returned so maybe they have some incite on those details.

Contact your airlines for information and updates and also PBI contact

Another spot Philippine Airlines FAQ

US Embassy Philippines FAQ on Covid US Embasssy Philippines Link


----------

